# I was looking online for Dog shows near Banstead, Surrey



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

and i found this posted in some website.

12 Aug FUN DOG SHOW in aid of Brooke Hospital for Animals - at Mint Park Stables, Park Rd, Banstead, Surrey. Judging starts at 1pm. lots of fun classes. refreshments. Enquireies tel P Turner 01737 356552

Now i just wish there was an actual website or something with more information. I love dog shows, i just wish there were more near my area so i could go to them.


----------



## stupha (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm really surprised there isn't a central list resource for these things. About time someone came up with one _(puts on web development hat and has a think...)_


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

i was talking to my sister yesterday about it - we went to a horse show in Epsom yesterday and i was telling her i was surprised there were actually horse shows in Epsom. My sister told me 'you can find any sort of shows if you look online and stuff'. 

No you can't! LOL

I found another link where it says there's a dog show at the Epsom Racecourse but website or any further information connected with it grrr!


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

There is a new website but it isn't advertised enough 
Login - CDS


----------

